
10 Days in Jail for Drunken Driver Who Killed Cyclist Bobby Cann - pgroves
https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/20170126/old-town/ryne-san-hamel-bobby-cann-cyclist-killed-10-days-drunken-driver-bicyclist-clybourn
======
masonic
"Prosecutors in court Thursday said Cann had biked through a red light when he
was hit."

